# xorg1.5.3(-r1) no detecta raton ni teclado

## papu

Hola desde que puse ( si es que es por ello) el xorg 1.5.3( ahora acabo instalar el r1) el kde 4xx(el último disponible que hay en la rama ~) arranca pero no hay manera de que detecte el ratón ni el teclado, hasta ahora no había tenido problemas con ello.

Sobra decir que siempre recompilo los xf86-input(evdev, keyboard, joystic, mouse) xf86-video-radeonhd, cuando compilo nuevo xorg.

Os paso mi xorg.config actual que es el que siempre he usado modificado para radeonhd aunque las partes referentes al inputdevices son los de siempre.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu teclado o mouse son USB? De ser así, el problema puede ser evdev, para comprobarlo probá agregando dentro de serverlayout:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
```

Pegá la salida de:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Tu teclado o mouse son USB? De ser así, el problema puede ser evdev, para comprobarlo probá agregando dentro de serverlayout:
> 
> ```
> Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
> ```
> ...

 

si ya miraré eso , pero en 2 años jamás me habia pasado nada parecido y es curioso que ahora de repente pase, deve ser un fallo actual, ya que siempre he usado raton y teclado usb, aunque el teclado ahora esta puesto en el conector de teclado normal, tendre copiar eso desde el SUSE  para publicarlo aqui.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Prueba la solución que doy Aquí

----------

## papu

ya lo arreglé usando esta opcion 

Option         "AllowEmptyInput"     "False"

Tras mirar en grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log ponia que esa opcion estaba ON y que eliminaba la carga de los drivers.

Y yo me pregunto ¿porqué quería el sistema no cargar esos drivers? no entiendo esta opción :O

saludos, adéu

----------

